# I composed a symphony.



## junha yang (Feb 3, 2015)

I know that this thread is duplicated. (also in 'orchestral music' forum, posted yesterday)
I just realized that this work is supposed to be here, but I couldn't find how to move or delete a thread.

Anyway, this is my work.

####






####

Symphony - 'Neuro'

Composer : Yang Junha(양준하)
Contact : [email protected]
Started : April 2017
Finished : October 2018

Structrue :
I : 0:00
II : 15:40
III : 25:00
IV : 40:05

Instrumentation:
1st Violins, 2nd Violins, Violas, Cellos, Double Basses
1 Piccolo 
ute, 2 Flutes, 2 Oboes, 1 English horns, 2 Clarinets, 2 Bassoons, 1 Contrabassoon
3 Trumpets, 4 Horns, 2 Trombones, 1 Bass Trombone, 1 Tuba
1 Harp, Organ
Timpani, Gong, Cymbals, Snare, Base drum, Glokenspiel, Vibraphone, Crotales, Chimes, Woods


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

This is some very "modern" music.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am going to say something that will get me into trouble with some members.

I think that when a composer here writes modernish music it is more interesting than someone who is trying to sound like Chopin.

It is OK to use a synthesizer but I hope someday to here it with a real orchestra.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

To me it sounds quite neo-romantic in style! I have only heard a little bit so far but I will try to listen to the whole thing at some stage and give some more constructive comments...............


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Had some interesting parts, especially the beginning of each movement. I thought the tempi between movements weren't varied enough, and the character was too much the same between movements. Not sure if it is 12-tone, but in a large form as a symphony is very hard to pull off.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Why should a lengthy 12-tone work be difficult to enjoy ?_ it may have needed to be a few moments longer_


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Why should a lengthy 12-tone work be difficult to enjoy ?_ it may have needed to be a few moments longer_


Sure anyone can enjoy it. But I don't see it as a symphony. That's all.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I'd like to understand : How did Yang not compose a symphony ? Whatever may have happened ?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Again, I'd say because the movements are somewhat similar in tempi and character. Also I don't feel the dramatic arch(s) is exactly what would be a symphony's. Sounds more like a Suite to me.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I do not care what it is. For me it is an interesting work.

My only complaint is that I prefer the sound of a real orchestra over a synthesizer.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Sounds more like a Suite to me.


Ok , sweet . And then I might think anything symphonic requires an orchestra to exist . It's possible the piece was too intentionally shaped for synthetic orchestra and that's all it will be . Seems it could be exceedingly difficult to ever get a living orchestra to work-shop anything ... unless one happens to own some university musicians .


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Interesting work, but it isn't a symphony in my opinion. 

Also, the musical content can feel a bit sparse at times. I don't mean having it quiet, I mean that there is often a single melodic figure that is all by itself. Adding in some quiet textural parts could make the quiet sections feel fuller without losing the quietness.


----------



## junha yang (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks all of you. Any other comments will be appreciated. (By the way, whether this piece is a symphony or not wouldn't be that important I think)


----------

